# Moomin very scared



## rachel23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, after a couple of weeks I now know that Moomin doesn't bite - he is however TERRIFIED of being handled - and i am a bit of a wimp at making animals do anything they're scared of - how will i ever get to hold my mousey?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It's best to get hold of him by the base of the tail and then lift him onto you hand (maybe the back of your hand if you think he may bite!). I wouldnt chase him around to try to get him, it may take a few tries to get hold of him, I find once they feel securly held the are calm. You could try getting him to go into to tube and then pick it up and get him into your hand. Mice can literally fly quite a distance so I would advise keeping your hand in or above his tank so if he gets away from you, you wont have to chase him around the house for days!


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

My wee sparky is the same, and the tube thing does help. i reckomend gently offering him his fav treats, and taking ten minute sessions together so he can get used to your scent. rubbing your hands in his bedding might help to. Good luck!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, how's the Moomin taming going?


----------



## rachel23 (Jan 28, 2010)

He's very slowly getting better! I now lift him out every evening in his snuggle and he runs around my lap a bit. He lets me stroke him but doesn't like to be lifted much yet


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

It has been my experience that no matter how much you work with a mouse it still may never like being picked up. I have seen plenty of mice who love to be scritched and held on lap and shoulders or in pockets but its just the act of picking them up they seem to hate. When I have a mouse like that here, I try to get them onto my hand as close to the cage floor as possible. I have had some where I have no choice but to pick them up by the tail, but even with those I try and get my other hand as close to what ever is stable in the box. With those skittish mice I also try and make the pick up as swift and smooth as possible (not so fast that it gives them whiplash or anything tho LOL).


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad to hear he's getting better for you


----------

